# Ffr



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi & welc







me!

Feel free to jump in - the [URL_=_"http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/"]General Halloween[/URL] section has lots of great Halloween topics, and the [URL_="http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/"]prop building[/URL] section may be of interest as well.

Also, a quick way to check out all the great ideas being shared all over the Forum is to use the "SEARCH" link at the top of the page and click "New Posts". 

Have fun!

===

Thread with good Craigslist search words: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/101786-craigslist-search-words.html

====
JDubbya: "The other post was deleted because it contained a reference to something of a sexual nature. While not every possible scenario is covered by the forum rules, you have to use some common sense. There are several members here who are younger and yes, it is a Halloween forum, to discuss Halloween and Horror topics. Topics that are potentially offensive or inflammatory, or that might draw a negative response are more closely scrutinized. The term "gross" can have many connotations so be aware of that. It may be a good idea to not only consider the written forum rules, but also the generally accepted rules of good taste, when posting here. If you have more specific questions, please pm a moderator or larry, the forum administrator.
Hope this helps."

====
_______________

Hi & welc







me!


Feel free to jump in - the [URL_=_"http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/"]General Halloween[/URL] section has lots of +general+ Halloween topics. home n' yard decorating. lots of great ideas to share. Have fun! 

===


===

Hi & welc







me!

You may add a link to your site [URL_="http://www.halloweenforum.com/profile.php?do=editsignature"]in your signature[/URL] (may also be reached by using the drop down menu in "LINKS" at top of page, or go to "USER/CP (USER CONTROL PANEL)). If you would like to post an ad, you may do so in the "[URL_="http://www.halloweenforum.com/sale-merchants/"]For Sale, Merchants[/URL]" section.


Hope to see you around the Forum!


[URL_="http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/"]costumes[/URL], as well as [URL_="http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/"]prop building[/URL], [URL_="http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/"]party ideas[/URL], and [URL_="http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/"]General Halloween[/URL] home n' yard decorating. We also have sections for sharing your [URL_="http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/"]Art or craft ideas[/URL], and [URL_="http://www.halloweenforum.com/horror-discussion/"]Horror Movie [/URL] or [URL_="http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/"]Halloween Music[/URL] interests. Have fun!


----------

